# Justin and puppies



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pictures of Justin, 10.5 months, and the puppies at almost 3.5 weeks old.

































He was chasing me down trying to lick me! lol









































Look at all those teeth! he has 8!








following Venom

















Venom








Kraken








bobble head, lol









cuz he is cute! 

























dead tired puppies! 









They ate solids for the first time today, YAY they can wean


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

So so precious! 

Justin has grown so much what a hansome little fella!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh look how big he is getting! Those puppies are looking cute too


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

cuteness overload. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG they are so cute!!!!! Seriously Lisa BEST PICS EVA!!!!!! Justin has gotten so big, what a handsome little man he is. Such a happy smiley baby


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Justin is such a cutie little boy and looks so happy playing with those pups.
I love the pic with the frog legs on the pup eating. It looks like she's doing push ups.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics. Cute lil fella and lil pups 2.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Very cute pictures, everyone looks healthy and happy.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh seriously lisa soooo cute, those are fantastic pic!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HAhahahaha! the fire in them eyes!!! I do believe he has more fire in his eyes than them crossouts.. :rofl: 

Good lookin pups ya got there oh and the kiddo is pretty sharp himself


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

aw that is so sweet! I love it!


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

Handsome lil Justin is having a blast -love the sprinkler shots..great photos. Pups lookin sweet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys it was fun taking pictures of them I am going to have to do it again this weekend.


----------



## PR WATSON PR (Aug 25, 2011)

Handsome fellow, awesome pup... great pics!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What a handsome looking baby! Beautiful eyes!
I love when babies have wide eyes!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Lisa your son looks just like you minus the blonde hair LOL He's adorable !!! Pups look so cute as well. I love the one's of them laying down while eating lmao!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so cute , I love puppys and babys my youngest loves the babys lol they chase him around the yard its way too cute. love justins big brown eyes gorgeous. The picture with the pups passed out in the lawn looks like these stepping stones you can buy for the garden lol .


----------



## PittiesForLife (Aug 25, 2011)

SOOOO cute!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

That's some heart warming stuff right there
Gorgeous lil boy and adorable (fat) lil pups..

God bless them all


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Would you like to ship me Bobblehead or should I drive out and pick him up?

Road trip I think is best. Let me know when I should come get him.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Your so is so adorable, he has the most beautiful eyes! I love the pups and him, what a great photo op!!! I think the one of them passed out on the lawn is so awesome!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwww, omg I'm going to DIE from the cuteness!! 
Now I need to borrow puppies and take pics, lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Would you like to ship me Bobblehead or should I drive out and pick him up?
> 
> Road trip I think is best. Let me know when I should come get him.


Thanks guys and you will have to fight Holly for bobble head! lol


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks guys and you will have to fight Holly for bobble head! lol


Hmmm oh no! I try to make it a policy not to hit women. For bobble head I might have to though! :hammer:

Hahah regardless the pups look great! awesome photos.

Do you know where they are all going yet?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Omg Lisa these pics are so precious. Can't believe how big he is!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Hmmm oh no! I try to make it a policy not to hit women. For bobble head I might have to though! :hammer:
> 
> Hahah regardless the pups look great! awesome photos.
> 
> Do you know where they are all going yet?


Holly is taking my pick male for me since I am full with males for now and I am keeping the rest  :woof:


----------



## M.I.A.RawPit (May 13, 2009)

super cute baby , and its crazy i got a pup that looks just like venom almost exactly lol ill try to post a pic but i think he is a lil darker


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Lisa I saw these on Goo's comp over the weekend, I love them all, justin has gotten so big and the pups are just too cute and fuzzy, great pics, these would be perfect for the calendar


----------

